

Time Traveling Porn - conductr
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/372474/january-27-2011/time-traveling-porn---daryl-bem

======
spooneybarger
The abuse of statistics about half way through this blew my mind when I saw it
last night.

------
conductr
a great discovery! what startup will move first on this?

